# Can a 7 string guitar be played like it's a 6 string?



## Darkanus (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm playing a 6 string electric from some time now. Though I still think I'm far off being a perfect 6 string player, I think about taking a step forward into the 7 string area. I plan to tune it most of the time to standard with the low B dropped to A, and by that using it as an all purpose 6 stringer with the added A for some drop tuned chordes and riffs.
My question is if I can use the guitar while completely ignoring that seventh string? In other words, playing 6 string pieces on a 7 string with no extra effort.
I've played on a 7 for about 20-30 minutes total in all my life and it was terribly awkward. Felt like I'm a begginer...But I guess after a month or two it all goes away...

Help please..?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Nov 24, 2011)

Darkanus said:


> But I guess after a month or two it all goes away...



I'd say you pretty much answered yourself right there.

At first, it will feel a little awkward having that string in your way. But that will also help to teach you how to pick accurately so that you don't hit that string when you don't need it.


----------



## Jontain (Nov 24, 2011)

Of course you can play a 6 string riffs on a 7 string, as mentioned it actually helps you to get your picking more accurate. Its worth thinking about if you really want the additional range however as there is alot more to choose from in 6ers where as 7 strings (while becoming popular) are still more limited in choice.

When I got into 7's i bought a 7321 as it has been cheap, cheerful and is good fun to play. However if I am playing stuff that doesn't require the 7th then i will tend to just pick up a 6er.

I mention this as a freind really grinds my gears who bought a nice ltd mh307 which plays much nicer than my ibby but he 'personally doesnt like the 7th string' so essentially uses the guitar as a 6 string which always leaves me thinking... why... just why...

I.e. dont just get a seven string as its a trend, get one because you want to play about with the additional range


----------



## Joelan (Nov 24, 2011)

It just takes a little getting used to. If you're used to just letting your right hand fly around when you're hitting powerchords on the lower strings you may need to learn to constrain yourself a little when you do that on a 7. But that's really about it.

I used a 7 as my only guitar for a year or two to play 6 and 7 string stuff and it's totally doable, but I do prefer using a sixer for six string stuff. Especially if I ever play any Hendrix or anything that uses the thumb over the top technique


----------



## Darkanus (Nov 24, 2011)

Jontain said:


> dont just get a seven string as its a trend, get one because you want to play about with the additional range


My 6 stringer is tuned to Drop C and it feels unatural for that scale length and strings. I love the concept of ERG, and when used to, a 7 string will probably feel a lot nicer than my drop tuned 6 stringer.

Since I live in Israel, the only 7 stringers I can put my hands on are Schecters.
I'm thinking about a Jeff Loomis signature with a fixed bridge, or a C-7 Custom.
There's maybe an option of getting a guitar from abroad [Canada] from a friend of my. If that won't fail, I'll probably order a Carvin DC727 with custom specs and he'll give it me when he returns..Their prices in the US\Canada are INSANE


----------



## Ishan (Nov 24, 2011)

Many 7 strings are standard scale so it doesn't make much difference. I play 6 strings stuffs on my 8, it never bothered me much.


----------



## craigny (Nov 24, 2011)

I got used to it the first day...it will take a little while to perfect your technique but you'll get it....go for IT!!you'll be happy you did.


----------



## craigny (Nov 24, 2011)

I see your looking at the Loomis...I highly recommend it...I love my NT version.


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 24, 2011)

I dodnt even have a playable 6 string at the moment. I play anything that i'd normally play on a 6 string on my 7 strings with no probs at all. takes a little getting used to but thats it


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember going to a 7-string, and it was very awkward, but I got used to it and it was really hard reverting back to a 6-string. I had a 7, got rid of it, and I now want another one. You can really expand your creativity on a 7-string. 

I also didn't know much 7-string material, so I pretty much used it to play 6-string songs. As mentioned before, it helps with accuracy, and when it comes to 6-string arpeggios, having that extra string there makes it a lot easier (maybe it's all in the head).


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 24, 2011)

in short.....YES! 
Takes time.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Nov 25, 2011)

I am on a deployment right now and didn't want to travel with my 6 or 8 string because they are both in the midrange of expensiveness (real word?) and didn't want them getting trashed on the way here, while out here, or back. So I bought a RG7321 and it is all I have out here. It can be akward sometimes (I am doing a cover of Zyglrox so that is madness), but in the end having the extra range is well worth it.


----------



## ibanezfreak777 (Nov 25, 2011)

You could make the seven and 6th string the same note just an octave different


----------



## MGasparotto (Nov 25, 2011)

I play 6 string songs on my 8 string all the time. Get the 7 string.


----------



## Speedblooddeath (Nov 26, 2011)

Just take the extra string(s) off. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 26, 2011)

Picking scales will be different though. 

On your 7 string, if you start on a down pick on the low b, and make your way down to the high e, you will probably fumble a little bit going back up the scale. But that's relatively minor. Shouldn't take more then a few hours to get it down if you have your scales down solid.


----------



## DSD87 (Nov 27, 2011)

Another option would be you could tune your 7 string like a 6 string and having 2 high E's tuned exactly the same.

eg. E A D G B E E

Stephen Carpenter from the Deftones applies this method. I have also used this method on my ESP 7 string horizon as i am tuned to drop A# and i did not want to buy ridiculous gauges for the tuning.


----------

